# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  MK-677 anyone has tried it?

## TestoSuper

Hallo guys,
I read numerous positive reviews about this sarm..
anyone has tried it? results? impression?
Thanks

----------


## Livinlean

Well mk-677 isn't actually a sarm its a GH peptide. If you type it into the search area you will come across some info on it. I have done some research on it and have decided to add it into my protocol based off what I have read about it.

----------


## TestoSuper

I don't think it's a real peptide, but a non peptide growth hormone secretagogue.. that signals to pituitary to secrete our natural GH.,
(I've read this)
I also thought I'd take it as a bridge between cycles, because it has no effect on HPTA and promises good maintenance / gain mass and simultaneous loss of fat gain .. Many users report great appetite and very deep sleep with vivid dreams..
it's very interesting.

----------


## TestoSuper

do you know a good source where buy it real and effective ?

----------


## Livinlean

Yea I meant to say its more of a peptide than a sarm lol. Looks like you've done your homework man I'm looking at using it for the same reasons. I've also heard it helps you stay "full" while off cycle so thats an added bonus but that's probably just due to the water retention. As far as where to buy it, I don't think were allowed to post sources like that but pretty much any research chem site should have it available. Boston loyd came out with a RC company and although I'm not a supporter of his ways, he is a straight shooter and I would expect him to have good quality chems.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Yes. The best there is. If you get it legit. Works marvelous in pct. Keeps you fit on bad diett. Maybe better skin. Some says better sleep. I think its well-beeing capabilities and injury healing capabilities is where its shines most. Ive tried everything with my pec tore. Aas, ostarine, superlaxo, deca ...nothing...but 25 mg mk677 edhave cured it 95%.
I have been on a 4 months AR ride and should feel like hell no. My clomid is scam also. But i feel real good and happy. Got to be the mk677.
It will not build big muscles likes ass but man i like it. And its safe. I havent come across a single side in my studies. Personsly i have encounred tiny musclecramps when training...but thats gone now. And in the start, suddenly some drop of insulin . Cured easily with a carbdrink.
Millions thumbs up from me.

----------


## TestoSuper

> Yea I meant to say its more of a peptide than a sarm lol. Looks like you've done your homework man I'm looking at using it for the same reasons. I've also heard it helps you stay "full" while off cycle so thats an added bonus but that's probably just due to the water retention. As far as where to buy it, I don't think were allowed to post sources like that but pretty much any research chem site should have it available. Boston loyd came out with a RC company and although I'm not a supporter of his ways, he is a straight shooter and I would expect him to have good quality chems.


thanks for information man.

----------


## TestoSuper

> Yes. The best there is. If you get it legit. Works marvelous in pct. Keeps you fit on bad diett. Maybe better skin. Some says better sleep. I think its well-beeing capabilities and injury healing capabilities is where its shines most. Ive tried everything with my pec tore. Aas, ostarine, superlaxo, deca ...nothing...but 25 mg mk677 edhave cured it 95%.
> I have been on a 4 months AR ride and should feel like hell no. My clomid is scam also. But i feel real good and happy. Got to be the mk677.
> It will not build big muscles likes ass but man i like it. And its safe. I havent come across a single side in my studies. Personsly i have encounred tiny musclecramps when training...but thats gone now. And in the start, suddenly some drop of insulin . Cured easily with a carbdrink.
> Millions thumbs up from me.


ok, thanks for you informations
so, in your opinion is it useful to keep the post cycle gains between cycles ? it could be take from start of PCT to the next cycle continuosly?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> ok, thanks for you informations
> so, in your opinion is it useful to keep the post cycle gains between cycles ? it could be take from start of PCT to the next cycle continuosly?


Yes. There is where it really shines.
But it also shines in cycles. Makes the roid more efficient.
My protocol for the moment is 25 mg ed in pct (8 weeks) then off some weeks. The 12,5 mg trhough cycle.

----------


## TestoSuper

> Yes. There is where it really shines.
> But it also shines in cycles. Makes the roid more efficient.
> My protocol for the moment is 25 mg ed in pct (8 weeks) then off some weeks. The 12,5 mg trhough cycle.



ok .. when you take it off cycle , do you notice concrete mass increases ad reduction of fat? or you simply hold the cycle gains ? ( anyway in both cases I think it is wonderful!! )

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> ok .. when you take it off cycle , do you notice concrete mass increases ad reduction of fat? or you simply hold the cycle gains ? ( anyway in both cases I think it is wonderful!! )


I feel its much more easy to stay lean. I often drop my diett when going off. Lack of motivation. Ang i gain fat quick.
But now im on 25 mg mk and im surprised. I look ok lean with moderate bad food and off the drugs for 5 weeks.
But as i said. Pct can be hard mentaly but i feel mk677 shines at most when it comes to weellbeeing in pct and injuryhealing.
Massincrease will not happen but a little strengthincrease compared to not using it i guess.
Hey...another tip. U will loose pump in pct. But if you havent tried it, drop 12 g larginine in front of the workouts. It almost give steroidpump. An amazing tip. Got it from james tiny west. But eas up on caffein when using it.

----------


## TestoSuper

Ok you mean that not happen a significative mass increase but there will be good maintenance of muscle staying lean and gaining little strength , right?
For me it is very important that Mk-677 help me to maintain as much muscle as possible from the cycle because in the months following pct usually I lose a lot of weight!!
Then you suggest 12 grams of l arginine pre workout and 25 mg MK-677 (wake up in the morning right?) to have extreme pump similar on cycle?

----------


## TestoSuper

> I feel its much more easy to stay lean. I often drop my diett when going off. Lack of motivation. Ang i gain fat quick.
> But now im on 25 mg mk and im surprised. I look ok lean with moderate bad food and off the drugs for 5 weeks.
> But as i said. Pct can be hard mentaly but i feel mk677 shines at most when it comes to weellbeeing in pct and injuryhealing.
> Massincrease will not happen but a little strengthincrease compared to not using it i guess.
> Hey...another tip. U will loose pump in pct. But if you havent tried it, drop 12 g larginine in front of the workouts. It almost give steroidpump. An amazing tip. Got it from james tiny west. But eas up on caffein when using it.


Ok you mean that not happen a significative mass increase but there will be good maintenance of muscle staying lean and gaining little strength , right?
For me it is very important that Mk-677 help me to maintain as much muscle as possible from the cycle because in the months following pct usually I lose a lot of weight!!
Then you suggest 12 grams of l arginine pre workout and 25 mg MK-677 (wake up in the morning right?) to have extreme pump similar on cycle?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Ok you mean that not happen a significative mass increase but there will be good maintenance of muscle staying lean and gaining little strength , right?
> For me it is very important that Mk-677 help me to maintain as much muscle as possible from the cycle because in the months following pct usually I lose a lot of weight!!
> Then you suggest 12 grams of l arginine pre workout and 25 mg MK-677 (wake up in the morning right?) to have extreme pump similar on cycle?


I think its better to dose the mk twice.
Yeah. 12 g larginine. Youtube james tiny west and you will find it backed up.
I wouldnt say good maintence. When u drop ar-stimuli your gonna loose muscles no matter what.
But i feel mk is the safest and best non-ar-stimulant to use in pct except clomid. It also acts on your boys.
But again, staying lean, wellbeeing and injuryhealing are areas mk shines at most.
Just make sure you get it legit. Ive tried from a big sarmscompany and it was a total scam.

----------


## MuscleScience

Two-month treatment of obese subjects with the oral growth hormone (GH) secretagogue MK-677 increases GH secretion, fat-free mass, and energy expendi... - PubMed - NCBI

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

yes. Mk really rocks....i dont understand why not everybody is in love with it

----------


## MuscleScience

> yes. Mk really rocks....i dont understand why not everybody is in love with it


Is it a legal supplement? I want to try that or GH

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

No dont think its legal. Its on Wada Prohibited List.

----------


## TestoSuper

> I think its better to dose the mk twice.
> Yeah. 12 g larginine. Youtube james tiny west and you will find it backed up.
> I wouldnt say good maintence. When u drop ar-stimuli your gonna loose muscles no matter what.
> But i feel mk is the safest and best non-ar-stimulant to use in pct except clomid. It also acts on your boys.
> But again, staying lean, wellbeeing and injuryhealing are areas mk shines at most.
> Just make sure you get it legit. Ive tried from a big sarmscompany and it was a total scam.


Thanks for precious informations.
I did online research and I found several sites offering SARMs (including MK-677, Ostarine etc.) but I have no idea what they may be valid and have legit stuff .. can you give me some guidance on good source to buy legit MK-677 ?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

ask me with pm when u reach 50 posts and i give you the site i use which is very good

----------


## TestoSuper

> ask me with pm when u reach 50 posts and i give you the site i use which is very good


Ok.. why when I reach 50 post?

----------


## MuscleScience

> Ok.. why when I reach 50 post?


You can't PM until you have 50 posts. It keeps auto spammers from coming here and filling everyone's in box with spam.

----------


## TestoSuper

> You can't PM until you have 50 posts. It keeps auto spammers from coming here and filling everyone's in box with spam.


ah ok ! I did not know!!
thanks for information

----------


## romaha

MK- quickly saturates the receptors... In use 3+2 program - 3 days of receipt + 2 days breack, then all over again...I used 30mg per day Ibutamoren by Powertech... Buy here - powertechsupp.net.. 5 week + 7 pounds! Good luck!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> MK- quickly saturates the receptors... In use 3+2 program - 3 days of receipt + 2 days breack, then all over again...I used 30mg per day Ibutamoren by Powertech... Buy here - powertechsupp.net.. 5 week + 7 pounds! Good luck!


You have any documentation on why 3 on 2 off is better than straigth?
Sourcetalk is not allowed. Edit your comment or i tell marcus.

----------


## Charger Hemi

I tried MK-677 for a moth. I haven't noticed anything. Not sure if it needs more time to notice the results

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I tried MK-677 for a moth. I haven't noticed anything. Not sure if it needs more time to notice the results


the one from sarmsx is dogshit..just saying

----------


## Charger Hemi

> the one from sarmsx is dogshit..just saying


Wow. Actually this is what I have tried. I have no idea how did you know that.
the problem is that, there are tens of different research companies and it is nearly impossible to know which one is real and which one is dogshit.
So, you seem know which one works. My question to you is how long does it take to see any kind of results? and what results do you expect from it?

----------


## Ashop

> Yes. The best there is. If you get it legit. Works marvelous in pct. Keeps you fit on bad diett. Maybe better skin. Some says better sleep. I think its well-beeing capabilities and injury healing capabilities is where its shines most. Ive tried everything with my pec tore. Aas, ostarine, superlaxo, deca ...nothing...but 25 mg mk677 edhave cured it 95%.
> I have been on a 4 months AR ride and should feel like hell no. My clomid is scam also. But i feel real good and happy. Got to be the mk677.
> It will not build big muscles likes ass but man i like it. And its safe. I havent come across a single side in my studies. Personsly i have encounred tiny musclecramps when training...but thats gone now. And in the start, suddenly some drop of insulin . Cured easily with a carbdrink.
> Millions thumbs up from me.



Interesting review. I like hearing your injury recovery results. That makes me hopeful. 
How did you run your MK 677 Silabolin

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Interesting review. I like hearing your injury recovery results. That makes me hopeful.
> How did you run your MK 677 Silabolin


Started the day i did my last summercycleshot. This time i split it in two, 12,5 mg each time. Total 25 mg ed.
I run it for 8 weeks. Im going off nowadays. Not feeling supergreat at the moment. But ok. But i guess my hpta is a bit fucked up after 20 years. Erections and orgasms stil work though. But iguess im in the 300-400 ng/dl. Felt great during pct but iguess clomid/nolva maske the problemes.
But i will do BW soon. But bottomline is im feeling ok with low test i guess and my pecinjury is much better.
Another option is that the mk677 dont work for eternity. Guess its time for a pause. Receptors dont respond max anymore. But its healing capabilities stil works.
Anyway. Im going off mk now soon and will start cjc and TB500. And restart mk677 in january for the christmascycle pct.
But ive red guys using it for a year straigth and their igf1 and gh levels raise continously through the hole year.

----------


## NACH3

> you have any documentation on why 3 on 2 off is better than straigth?
> Sourcetalk is not allowed. *edit your comment or i tell marcus.*




^^^ LOL

----------

